# Would you post your dog's obituary in the newspaper?



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

This question came up in our local newspaper a few years ago. The paper had posted pet remembrances in the paper along with humans. Some of the human families said there were offended to have their family members next to pets.

Two years ago, our 1/2 GSD, Mandy died quickly of cancer. I did not post anything in the newspaper, at the time I was overwhelmed with work and school issues. But looking back I wish I did because many neighborhood people and the local park workers developed a fondness for her and when I had to tell them in person that she died, they were not prepared for it and cried in front of me. I felt like if I posted something, the news may have been easier to handle. I'm thinking about this now because my neighbor's Husky is very ill and will probably die soon, only 3 years old. She is the most beautiful dog, it's like walking with a celebrity when we go walking together. Most people look right past my shepherd and only see the Husky. Just wondering if I should suggest publishing an obituary to my neighbor for her dog, or do you think it's disrespectful to the families of humans?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I wouldn't do it - facebook and blogs and dog message boards are the place to post pet's deaths.


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

I have not, and probably would not post it in the paper. At the same time, I don't find it offensive. I did post a notice on my facebook page when our dog died in December.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> I wouldn't do it - facebook and blogs and dog message boards are the place to post pet's deaths.


Thanks for the idea, I had not even thought of Facebook.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I would not post an obituary for my dog in the newspaper but would understand if someone did, mourning is different for everyone. However, I don't think it should be next to "grandpa Joe" in the newspaper, it should be a separate area for pets only.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

No. I would not want to have a family who lost their little two year old to cancer, find her obituary next to Muffy. Sorry, a dog is a dog. 

You can do it so much better on facebook where you can put several pictures and a little history, and your friends will respond; or on a dog forum where everyone understands, and will be supportive.

I can understand a newspaper offering once a year, a page, remembering Fido, or something like that where you can submit a photo and a quick blurb about the dog. The Obituaries are not where dog-deaths should be. Sorry, just my opinion.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

No, but I would post it on Facebook since Joey is my profile picture and all my Facebook friends know him.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

If the dog was big in the Community, like a Police Officer, SAR K9, Therapy Dog, Service Dog etc. I think it's warranted to post an obituary. 

General Fiffy, Fluffy, and ol'Yapper... no.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Mrs.K said:


> If the dog was big in the Community, like a Police Officer, SAR K9, Therapy Dog, Service Dog etc. I think it's warranted to post an obituary.
> 
> General Fiffy, Fluffy, and ol'Yapper... no.


I disagree. Post a small article about the dog in the paper, that's how it is done here. Have pictures. Obituaries are for humans, all humans. Just being a Service dog, SAR dog, Therapy dog, or police K9 does not make the dog human. It does not get a plot in the cemetary either.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

So you don't have pet cemeteries?


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

_No. I would not want to have a family who lost their little two year old to cancer, find her obituary next to Muffy. _

This post really made me chuckle, and I agree with it.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

selzer said:


> I disagree. Post a small article about the dog in the paper, that's how it is done here. Have pictures. Obituaries are for humans, all humans. Just being a Service dog, SAR dog, Therapy dog, or police K9 does not make the dog human. It does not get a plot in the cemetary either.


Just because you disagree, doesn't mean that I can't have a different opinion. Personally, I have no issues with it, when Working Dogs, that served the communities for years and years, get their own obituary. 

We'll have to agree to disagree on the subject, because we won't change each others position. No matter how long we are going to run in circles and this is one of those themes where you can run in circles for a dozen years.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Mrs.K said:


> If the dog was big in the Community, like a Police Officer, SAR K9, Therapy Dog, Service Dog etc. I think it's warranted to post an obituary.
> 
> General Fiffy, Fluffy, and ol'Yapper... no.


That's what I was thinking. A Police dog, or an SAR dog with many finds to his credit, or an otherwise notable public figure of a dog should have something written up in the local paper. Not sure if it belongs in the obituary section, though.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Not that I know of around here Mrs. K, but there are faiths that believe a dog is dirty or unclean. They would not want to be buried next to a dog. As far as i know dogs are not buried in our cemetaries unless they are cremated first, I suppose one can put the ashes of a dog in with a person. Not sure. 

But it is more than making a dog equal to people, it is making your deceased loved ones equal to dogs. And whether that dog is a police k-9 or a beloved pet for 14 years, it really does not belong in the paper next to the humans.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Mrs.K said:


> Just because you disagree, doesn't mean that I can't have a different opinion. Personally, I have no issues with it, when Working Dogs, that served the communities for years and years, get their own obituary.
> 
> We'll have to agree to disagree on the subject, because we won't change each others position. No matter how long we are going to run in circles and this is one of those themes where you can run in circles for a dozen years.


Please don't tell me that I will have to agree to disagree. All I have to do is file taxes and die. If you want to duck out of a conversation because you don't want to have a row about it that is fine. But don't tell me what I have to do.

The idea is repulsive to me, service dog, k9, SAR dog, doesn't matter. Obits are to commemorate a person's life, list their survivors, where they worked, etc.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

selzer said:


> Please don't tell me that I will have to agree to disagree. All I have to do is file taxes and die. If you want to duck out of a conversation because you don't want to have a row about it that is fine. But don't tell me what I have to do.


Oh jeez....here we go again. I'm out! 

As for pet cemeteries, they are common in Germany. At least in my area from where I'm from.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Pet cemetaries and pet obituaries are fine if they land in their own sections. Why not bury dogs next to people in your cemetaries? Why do you have pet cemetaries. I have no problem with death-notices for dogs if it is in their own section, run as often as the newspaper feels it makes sense, once a year, once a month, once a week, depending on population, but not next to people. Dead people cannot speak for themselves. It is a matter of respect.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

selzer said:


> No. I would not want to have a family who lost their little two year old to cancer, find her obituary next to Muffy. Sorry, a dog is a dog.


lol!

But yes, I agree. I've never seen a dog/pet obituary in the newspaper and I don't think it belongs there anyway. Unless it were a newspaper about pets only, then it would be ok imho.

Facebook, pet forums, I think those are the right places for this.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Gretchen said:


> Thanks for the idea, I had not even thought of Facebook.


Since we have the rescue, we have a "gone but not forgotten" section of the rescue page, which is nice and pays tribute while also making sure all but the completely clueless don't ask "how old is this dog, how much is it's fee??"

I think I may extend to the public a section they could post their own "gone but not forgotten", even if they did not adopt it from us.

I agree that "famous" and police K9s, whether SAR, Drug detection, etc. or a patrol dog should have a little story in the paper for remembrance. But not in the people obit section. 

We do not have pet "semetaries" (remember Stephen King!?) but here, we have a place we can bury our passed pets and rescues out under one of the trees.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Well thanks everyone for posting your opinions. Now I won't make a faux pas in the future where this matter is concerned.

Personally, I would not mind at all to have my remembrance, grave or ashes placed in the presence of people's pets. I like Mrs. K's info about the pet cemeteries in Germany. We don't have any in my area.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

If it were a separate section for "pets" ok, but seriously why bother, I don't even want an obit for myself. 
We have a pet cematary that made the news when people discovered they were not doing what they claimed. It has since changed hands with new management, still wouldn't trust that it was 100% of "Fluffy's" remains. 
There was a story on the news, I don't remember which pet cematary it was but now the pets human can be laid to rest with the pet. I believe you would have to be cremated not buried.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Life used to be simpler.
Before the days when people bought tu tus for their puttie wittle doggies.
And people dug a hole in the back yard
And buried the dog.
The grass grew.
The puppy dog wagged its tail.
We were all sad.

Now we want to put obituaries in the paper about our loss of our dog.
And buy a plot in a cemetary for pets.
And show the world how much we loved our dog.
And how we will spend money on his remains.
And how we are hurting.

And pretty soon it will become the norm.
And they will make laws about burying Fido in the earth.
And we will have to pay for cremation or burial. 
And Halmark will set up a line of greeting cards.
And people will be expected to read death notices. 
And send flowers and cards.
And someone will ask the clergyman to come
And perform a wake. 

It is a dog. I love my dogs. But when they are gone, they are gone. And what remains is a shell, not my dog. Their spirit is gone. My dog is running free on a field somewhere not hindered by the polluted earth and the aging that live bodies must endure. 

Why would I want to plant the remains in the polluted earth next to other dogs' remains?
Why would I want to put their name and vital statistics in the paper?
I should not need to show the world how much I loved my dog.  The world doesn't care, nor do they matter. I guess I will just show my dogs how much I love them and let the world fend for themselves.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

selzer said:


> Now we want to put obituaries in the paper about our loss of our dog.
> And buy a plot in a cemetary for pets.
> And show the world how much we loved our dog.
> And how we will spend money on his remains.
> ...


There are tons of sympathy cards for loss of pet. I do appreciate getting them from the vet and close friends. I do give them to someone if I know they feel the same for their animals that I do and not "just a dog".


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> We have a pet cematary that made the news when people discovered they were not doing what they claimed.


Hey this happens with people mortuaries and cemeteries!! Let alone pet ones.

I think we should spend more on our pets while alive, than after they're dead and gone.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

selzer said:


> Now we want to put obituaries in the paper about our loss of our dog.
> And buy a plot in a cemetary for pets.
> And show the world how much we loved our dog.
> And how we will spend money on his remains.
> And how we are hurting.


It does seem odd to publicize your own pet's death. I personally don't think the public needs to know that much about my personal life, nor would I assume that they care. But maybe some people want the attention, I don't know. I don't even want my own obituary or funeral service, so I might be the odd one.



> It is a dog. I love my dogs. But when they are gone, they are gone. And what remains is a shell, not my dog. Their spirit is gone. My dog is running free on a field somewhere not hindered by the polluted earth and the aging that live bodies must endure.


That's pretty much how I feel about it. I don't buy cemetary plots, or keep my pet's ashes, or anything like that--I let them go to the rendering plant. They are no longer in their bodies, so what happens to them after death is pretty much moot. It all cycles back eventually no matter what.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

kiya said:


> There are tons of sympathy cards for loss of pet. I do appreciate getting them from the vet and close friends. I do give them to someone if I know they feel the same for their animals that I do and not "just a dog".


They are not "just a dog."
No, they are dogs. 

To equate them to humans is unfair
to the dogs. 

They are not "just a dog."
But explaining that properly 
to someone that matters
can't be done in a cutesy card.

And if they matter, they already know.

Why give Hallmark and the florist a cut from your grief. 

It's a racket. It is all a racket. Pet cemetaries are a racket. Greeting cards are a racket. Pet food is a racket. The whole pet industry has people cashing in, and I do not mean breeders. I mean people selling you GSD 24 food, and people selling greeting cards, and people selling flea-preventives, and people selling tu-tus. People will spend money on their pets. And people will take them to the bank. It is funny how so many do not want to pay up front for the breeding and everything that goes into breeding a quality litter. But they will buy, buy, buy, buy, buy every foul stupid item under the sun that no dog needs, and probably shouldn't have. DNA, six or seven generation pedigrees, raincoats, and so much more. 

I wish people would invest in their dog, invest in training their dog, feed sensibly, vet care when needed, and treat the dog like a dog.


----------



## Nico Pico (Mar 5, 2012)

When my dog died suddenly of cancer, I notified family & friends by phone, & posted on FB for my acquaintances. I also made some donations in her memory, to various associations that helped dogs.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Yeah there's a difference between lowering the pet's value to "just a dog" and overblowing it to the status of a human, there's a happy medium there somewhere.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Selzer, I totally agree with your last post. 
It amazes me how much money people will spend on all the things a dog "needs"... Or at least what the owners have been taught they need.
My dogs could care less if their collars are from the most expensive store in the country with diamonds, or a collar from Walmart. They both get lost or chewed up the same. Having been in dogs for so darn many years and seen so many different changes happen, it blows my mind to see how people are willing to spend hundreds and hundreds of dollars of things they think their dogs can't live without... 
I feed Natures Recipe: $38 for 35 lbs. My dogs do well on it, have beautiful coats, do not scratch and have small stools. Works for us and I don't have to take out a loan to buy dog food. I use Ivermectin for heartworm, tired of paying $55-60 for six months worth of chewable tablets. 
If it came down to starving my family or feeding my dog a good food, they would have to eat Purina Dog chow before I would lose my home. 
I love my dogs/cats/horses, but they are animals, pure and simple.
And to the thought of putting an obituary in the paper for the loss of my dog, I would not do that, would not even think about it. Facebook to my friends/family, but the public could care less that my dog died. I also agree about a pet obit being next to a person. Should not be done. 
A friend of my husbands was just killed in a roll over accident.(drinking and no seatbelt, he was thrown out) He was married, had a wife, kids, parents, brothers and sisters. When I read the obituary, I was mortified. A family friend had written it and the first thing that was put in in the "left behind" section was : His faithful dog, Buddy... His DOG.. How insulting to the wife and kids. They were mentioned after the dog....


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Wow, they mentioned the dog first and then the wife and kids? That is sad. 

I can see my family, because of how much a part of my life my critters are, mentioning it toward the end of the obit. Like, after mentioning the survivors, and the high points of my life, put in a line about how she loved her dogs, dog training, and showing or something like that. It is part of who I am. A piece of the pie. And if they want to mention that donations can be made to such and such dog rescue, fine. No problem with that. 

But putting my dogs up with the survivors -- no, sorry. One thing I can guaranty, my dogs won't feel slighted the least bit by being mentioned down where they belong with my work or hobbies.


----------



## Jacobs-mommy (Jun 8, 2012)

Thers no way i would post an obitury in the local paper for my dog. I mean he is part of our family but he is last on the totem pole so to speak. The last dog i owned that died, i simply told my family and friends how it happened. As fas as burial he was placed to rest under one of my shade trees. I know some people that never had kids and they treat their dogs just likemtheir kids and i find it silly to be honest. I will add that afte reading this post i do feeel a little silly for creating a blog for my dog but in my defense it is mainly because i stay bored and facebook isnt allowed in my house so it is used in a way to share news with the family and for me to track my gsd growth because i am really forgettful, lol. Wow do i feel odd about my blog now.:crazy:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Jacobs-mommy said:


> Thers no way i would post an obitury in the local paper for my dog. I mean he is part of our family but he is last on the totem pole so to speak. The last dog i owned that died, i simply told my family and friends how it happened. As fas as burial he was placed to rest under one of my shade trees. I know some people that never had kids and they treat their dogs just likemtheir kids and i find it silly to be honest. I will add that afte reading this post i do feeel a little silly for creating a blog for my dog but in my defense it is mainly because i stay bored and facebook isnt allowed in my house so it is used in a way to share news with the family and for me to track my gsd growth because i am really forgettful, lol. Wow do i feel odd about my blog now.:crazy:


Why?

You love your dog, you care about your dog, you are proud of your dog, you want to mark his life and growth. Why should this thread make you feel silly about your dog blog. 

Uhm, you don't put your dog in a tu-tu do you? And then post that on your blog? 

I don't know much about bogging. 

But it sounds like something I might like to do with my little people -- that sounds silly. But it is a hobby I enjoy them, and other people might as well, and then I could give people on dog forums a break.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I have to admit that when Pyrate died I considered putting up a poster in his memory at the post office because we walked there almost every day of his 9 year life and he had a lot of friends there. I wasn't looking forward to telling them each individually as I was having a pretty hard time dealing with it. 

Instead I waited a week and then started taking Raina to the post office. It was easier to introduce her and tell them she was filling her big brother's furry foot steps now. As each friend found out, we did shed tears together but in the end I felt it was more fitting than just putting up a poster. Evan after almost a month, I still cry when I have to tell someone that hasn't found out yet but it is sort of a good feeling to know that he had so many friends.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

selzer said:


> It is funny how so many do not want to pay up front for the breeding and everything that goes into breeding a quality litter. But they will buy, buy, buy, buy, buy every foul stupid item under the sun that no dog needs, and probably shouldn't have. DNA, six or seven generation pedigrees, raincoats, and so much more.


I get pet supply catalogs for the business and I'm always astounded at the products I see... dresses for dogs, strollers for dogs, designer beds for dogs, and yes, even little caskets and urns for dogs. 

It shouldn't really bother me, but I think about the starving children in third world countries, and the fact that the amount one person will spend on stupid stuff their dog doesn't need, could feed an entire village for a year.

Oh, and the factory workers in China putting in 100 hours a week making this stuff.

But aside from that... Truth be told, some of a dog's favorite things are not gourmet dog biscuits with frosting, designer clothes, or fancy handbags to be carried about in. A stick is just as good a toy as anything you could buy. Cat poop is the most delectable morsel they can imagine. Rather than designer doggie perfume, they prefer the alluring scent of rotting dead frogs. So it's pretty silly to think you have to spend a lot of money to keep your dog happy. 

But then, I guess it was never about the DOG.



> I wish people would invest in their dog, invest in training their dog, feed sensibly, vet care when needed, and treat the dog like a dog.


Hear hear. I really can't fault people for spending money on their dogs, but I do wish they'd spend more TIME with them, or invest their money in the important things like training, socializing, grooming, etc. Feeding good food, not "designer" food, vetting sensibly. So many times I hear people complain about how expensive dog training is, while their dog is wearing a designer leather collar... priorities, people!


----------



## Jacobs-mommy (Jun 8, 2012)

selzer said:


> Why?
> 
> You love your dog, you care about your dog, you are proud of your dog, you want to mark his life and growth. Why should this thread make you feel silly about your dog blog.
> 
> ...


It makes me feel silly because i write from my dogs perspective, lol. So in a way i am making him equal to a human which i know he is not. I dont know i guess the obituary thing is making me think where do people draw the lines between their dog and say their kids. And no i dont dress him tu-tus. He is a boy, lol. In the past though i have bought santa hats and such for my other dogs that have since passed. And i do plan on getting a bandana for him for the fourth of july when we go to watch the fireworksin town.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Who even reads a newspaper anymore? My local paper has gone to 3 days a week delivery and hardly puts in any 'local' news. It is thru MLIVE and we get the state news, a few tidbits of local if it is really juicy. There are no longer the amount of wedding/anniversary announcements as compared to a couple years ago.
I've subscribed to the paper for over 30 years and am at the point where the internet is much easier to access the local news(including obits)...the main reason I get a paper is to line my bird cages, honestly.

I have a friend who will be sending her Briard to the bridge tomorrow and there are many people in the community that know this dog. If any one would put in an obit in the paper, it would be her. We don't have that option locally, and I think it is fine, fb has all the latest anyway.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Please do not stop taking the paper?!? Our Gazzette went to a smaller size -- they mail it once a week. Much harder to line the litter box with. And so we have the Star-Beacon, and yes you can get it for free on line, with no paper copy. 

I NEED newspapers. I know a lot of people use other things like wood chips and blankets to line their litter boxes, but I feel newspapers are absorbent and safe -- never lost a pup with papers, like you can in the folds of a blanket. But it is scary how few people even take the paper any more.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Jacobs-mommy said:


> It makes me feel silly because i write from my dogs perspective, lol. So in a way i am making him equal to a human which i know he is not.


I _talk_ from my dog's perspective...as in, "he's like, 'oh hey, where's my dinner, person!?'"


----------

